# Anery A and Anery B



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

What would be the best corn snake to put to a Anery A ? popped female not probed.

To produce a selection of young snakes

How can you tell an Anery A fron an Anery B can you please point out what to look for.

Is it anery B that is used to produce silver ghosts ??.


slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## Furrag (Oct 11, 2007)

slither61 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What would be the best corn snake to put to a Anery A ? popped female not probed.
> 
> ...


Don't take my word for gospel - this is my first attempt at understanding, and I'm quite ignorant to genes, but learning as I go, so expect me to be corrected.

An Anery type A when mature, will develop yellow on their neck and chin. A type B will not.

Anerythistic type A and Hypomelanistic will get you the het for a Ghost. A paler version is a Silver Ghost.
Anerythistic type B and Hypomleanistic will get you a het for a Phantom.

With an Amel, you'll get a het for a Snow.
With a hypo, you'll get a het for a Ghost.
With a Lava (hypo type c) you'll get her for an Ice Ghost.

Bred with those who have hets for snow, ghosts, or ice ghosts, then you'll produce a clutch with a phenotype containing anerys + amels/snow, Hypos/Ghosts or Lavas/Ice Ghosts respectively.


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Furrag said:


> An Anery type A when mature, will develop yellow on their neck and chin. A type B will not.


This is misleading - it's not unusual at all for Charcoals (AneryB) to develop yellow on their neck so this can't be used as an absolute.

Anerys tend to have quite a lot of contrast between their silvery grey background colour and the dark saddles. Charcoals have much less contrasting patterns. But the best way to tell is the eyes. Charcoals have black pupils with very dark irises. Anerys have dark pupils with silver or pale amber irises.

This snake is a ghost - Anery A + hypo. You can see the pale irises and dark pupils:









This snake is a pewter - Charcoal + bloodred. You can see quite clearly how dark the eyes are:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

slither61 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What would be the best corn snake to put to a Anery A ? popped female not probed.
> 
> To produce a selection of young snakes


You won't get a mixed bag unless she's het for something. I'd put her to an Amel het Anery personally - you'll get normals, anerys, and if she's het for amel (and many corn snakes are) then you might get amels and snows.



> How can you tell an Anery A fron an Anery B can you please point out what to look for.


Better to say "how do you tell Anery from Charcoal" - it saves confusion of people who think that "anery B" is compatible with Anery (when they're two totally different genes and it's quite possible to have a Charcoal/Anery - I've got one  )

The easiest way is as hatchlings. Anerythristics are bright silver-grey with black saddles, high contrast, with light coloured eyes. Charcoals are darker dove grey with charcoal saddles, lower contrast, with dark coloured eyes. With all the interbreeding, the "no yellow" rule no longer applies.



> Is it anery B that is used to produce silver ghosts ??.
> 
> 
> slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


No, Silver Queen Ghosts are Anerythristic hypos who have been selectively bred for a look. Charcoals do not produce Silverqueens, they produce Phantoms.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Thanks for replys.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------

